# OW



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ow Ow Ouch. This week is gonna hurt bad inside... I know it will pass, but it sure smarts something awful right now. If I haven't used up all of your good stuff already for the year, hubby and I could use some more. Thanks... again.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

REMEMBER: You and hubby are very much LOVED














You are both hero/heroine in your own way by being strong and helping others as you both do...You have held on to your faith and ideas amid trial and tribulation...You are both examples to the WORLD...I am sure that I join my fellow BB members in saying, YOU ARE LOVED, cherished and respected now and always...There are no words in any language to convey the horror and bewilderment of what transpired a year ago....But there are words to convey our heartfelt love, care, compassion and concern for you and your family and all of those touched by that day... which, I think is all of mankind...So here's to you BQ, and MR. BQ... You are loved and cherished, and we send our prayers, best wishes and thoughts of care your way,now, on the anniversary, and always...So let's raise a glass to you and yours and all our heros... thank you for all your courage and bravery and love and care to others...remember:YOU ARE LOVED.... more than you can know, and by more than you will every know, and by Someone Who you do know deeply...((((((((((((BQ))))))))))))))))((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))) Forever Loved...Your Pal,~ With caring and concern.... ~ Marilyn


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I Love you BQ!







YOu are so great to me- I have never forgotton that- You'll get through this!


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

BQ, You are a very special person and always there to offer others support when you are going thru so much. You and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers this week.Take careLinda


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

BQ... you both don't have to go this week alone. We will be here for you through it all. It will hurt I am sure but we will be hurting right along with you and we will all get through this together! Please know I am thinking about you and your husband and praying that you will be able to find peace. This week especially!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

((BQ))


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I am sending all good positive thoughts your way and I second what Marilyn has said.







 Be well and try to have as much love around you as possible for that day. They cannot take love from us.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lots too and it isn't even Wednesday yet.. Thanks doesn't cover it.....again.  BQ


----------



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

Your famous words "I've got you covered" from me to you and Mr.BQ too! There is not much more that i can say that hasn't been said above, so sending some special Huggs your way...X X X X X


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

(((((BQ and Mr. BQ)))))Plus lots of good thoughts your way!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)




----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

BIG kisses for you today BQ! Hang in there, you'll be great. I know you will!


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

As you already know, I'm crying with you.







I wish us all strength as we plunge into one of the most difficult times in our lives.I'm having a lot of trouble too. We need to hold on....My city is crying. The tears will never end. And we will, indeed, never forget.


----------

